# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Crested Gecko tank setup?

## K00l bean

Can anyone show me there crested gecko tank setup? Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## mainbutter

http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/f...CN12750001.jpg

used google to find one similar to mine.  That's definitely the most common and generic CG setup out there, a glass exo terra, either bed-a-beast type substrate or paper towels, and climbing fake plant material.

I've got vines, a couple thick sticks to climb on, some wall-to-wall vines attached using magnets, water dish, food dish, nest box, calcium provided for breeding females.

As long as they have plenty to climb on and enough hiding space, you can make it as basic or as intricate as you like.

----------

K00l bean (08-08-2009)

----------


## waltah!

That's pretty much what mine looks like. I use the fake bamboo across the middle and he is on it all the time.

----------

K00l bean (08-08-2009)

----------


## BallPythons9

This thread might help you,

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=97076

----------

K00l bean (08-08-2009)

----------


## K00l bean

Thanks everyone!

----------

